# Laser Vortex - Special Giveaway Edition



## scarynoyes

This is a great idea. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## kimcfadd

Awesome! The Special Edition Laser Vortex giveaway has it's first entry - Pumpkinhead625! Anyone else?


----------



## kimcfadd

Winner will be picked on August 1st!


----------



## kimcfadd

Thanks to member chinclub. Your name has been entered. Let's keep this going!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Richbeast,

Thanks!! Your name has been entered. Winner will be selected on August 1st. Let's keep this going!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Hi,

Just wanted to remind everyone how to be entered in the drawing for the Special Giveaway Edition of the Laser Vortex. You must make a $10.00 or more donation to HalloweenForum.com member Verse 13 and send a copy of your PayPal donation receipt to [email protected]. Please see here for details on why this is being done and how to make a donation- http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/127340-my-wife-car-accident.html.

So far the following members have been entered to win:

Pumpkinhead625
Chinclub
Richbeast

Winner will be selected on August 1, 2013

Please note: I can only ship within the US.


----------



## kimcfadd

REALLY? Only 3 people?!


----------



## kimcfadd

Bigant,

Thanks!! Your name has been entered. Winner will be selected on August 1st. Let's keep this going!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Thehoghunter,

AWESOME! Your name has been entered. Winner will be selected on August 1st. Let's keep this going!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Share the Scare,

Thanks!! Your name has been entered. Winner will be selected on August 1st. Let's keep this going!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

327 views and only 6 entries? Hmmmmm. Come on members. Don't miss out on a chance to when the Laser Vortex - Special Giveawy Edition!!!!!


----------



## soundmankkc

kimcfadd,

I tried the llink [email protected] and could not get to it. Is there any other link? I would really like to help. Keith


----------



## kimcfadd

Soundmankkc,

[email protected] is the email address you will use to make a donation via PayPal. Please refer to the very first post in this thread for details. 

Thanks for helping out and Happy Haunting!! 



soundmankkc said:


> kimcfadd,
> 
> I tried the llink [email protected] and could not get to it. Is there any other link? I would really like to help. Keith


----------



## kimcfadd

Don't miss out on a chance to win the Special Giveawy Edition Laser Vortex. Name will be selected on August 1st!!

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## kimcfadd

408 views and only 6 entries?! Don't miss out on a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex and a chance to help a fellow forum member out. Winner will be selected on August 1! 







Unit will come with 2 power adapters. All you need to add is fog!!!
Note: I can only ship within the US and shipping cost will be covered by me.


----------



## kimcfadd

Dminor, 

THANKS!! Your name has been entered for a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex. Let's keep this going!! Winner will be selected on August 1st!!

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## BIGANT

Dont forget you also get access to two awesome albums from Verse 13 as well as entry into the vortex challenge in addition to helping out a haunter in need


----------



## kimcfadd

Diabolik,

THANKS!!! Your name has been entered to win!!!! Come on HalloweenForum.com members! Make a donation and you could win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex!!!!! Winner will be selected on August 1st!!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

ONE MORE ENTRY!!!!! Thanks, Halloween Scream!!! HalloweenForum members, dont miss out on a chance to win!!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Had 3 entries yesterday to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex. Let's see if we can double that! Heck, why not triple it! Don't miss out on a chance to will this cool effect.


----------



## kimcfadd

Come on members. Let's get at least one entry today!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Lizzyborden, Thank You!! Your name has been entered to win! Who's next?


----------



## kimcfadd

Hi All,

I had planned on doing a giveaway of one of my Laser Vortex Units (Original post - http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/125687-laser-vortex-prop.html) to show thanks for all the great ideas and support I have received from the members here on HalloweenForum.com. I would still like to do the giveaway, but after seeing the post from forum member Verse 13 - Mike Fox (See here - http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/127340-my-wife-car-accident.html), I had an idea. For any member that makes a $10 or more donation to help Verse 13, I will enter their name for a chance to win the _Laser Vortex - Special Giveaway Edition_. All you have to do is forward a copy of your PayPal donation receipt to [email protected]. Please also provide your HalloweenForum.com member name. At the end of July, I will randomly select one member that made a donation and that member will receive the _Laser Vortex - Special Giveaway Edition_. Refer to Verse 13's post (See here - http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/127340-my-wife-car-accident.html) for details on how to make a donation.

Here is a picture of the unit. Please note: I can only ship within the US.
View attachment 157489


----------



## kimcfadd

We have two more entries!!! Grlwalshy62500 & Medicf43!!! Thanks! Your names will be entered to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex. Let's keep it going!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Dont miss out on a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Time is running out for a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Time is running out for a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex!!!


----------



## Chaserbug

Here is a video I made of my vortex, not the best video but you get the idea:
http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Bugaboomiller/media/HPIM1384.mp4.html


----------



## kimcfadd

Dont miss out on a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Racfhhel said:


> REALLY? Only 3 people?!


There have been more than 3 people.


----------



## kimcfadd

Pyrosaxplayer, Thanks!!! Your name has been entered for a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex. Let's get some more entries before August 1!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Hi All,

I had planned on doing a giveaway of one of my Laser Vortex Units (Original post - http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/125687-laser-vortex-prop.html) to show thanks for all the great ideas and support I have received from the members here on HalloweenForum.com. I would still like to do the giveaway, but after seeing the post from forum member Verse 13 - Mike Fox (See here - http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/127340-my-wife-car-accident.html), I had an idea. For any member that makes a $10 or more donation to help Verse 13, I will enter their name for a chance to win the _Laser Vortex - Special Giveaway Edition_. All you have to do is forward a copy of your PayPal donation receipt to [email protected]. Please also provide your HalloweenForum.com member name. At the end of July, I will randomly select one member that made a donation and that member will receive the _Laser Vortex - Special Giveaway Edition_. Refer to Verse 13's post (See here - http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/127340-my-wife-car-accident.html) for details on how to make a donation.

Here is a picture of the unit. Please note: I can only ship within the US.
View attachment 157489


----------



## kimcfadd

Times running out. Don't miss out on a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex.


----------



## kimcfadd

Only a few days left. Don't miss out on a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex.


----------



## kimcfadd

AND THE WINNER IS............................

Only today and tomorrow left to get your name entered for a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex







Happy Haunting!!


----------



## kimcfadd

So here are all the entries so far:
Pumpkinhead625
Chinclub
Richbeast
Bigant
Thehoghunter
SharetheScare
Dminor
Diabolik
Halloweenscream
Lizzyborden
Grlwalshy62500
Medicf43
Pyrosaxplayer
Only today and tomorrow left to get your name entered for a chance to win the Special Giveaway Edition Laser Vortex


----------



## kimcfadd

So here are all the entries so far:
Pumpkinhead625
Chinclub
Richbeast
Bigant
Thehoghunter
SharetheScare
Dminor
Diabolik
Halloweenscream
Lizzyborden
Grlwalshy62500
Medicf43
Pyrosaxplayer

AND THE WINNER IS.....................

Winner will be selected tomorrow. Thank you all for helping out a fellow forum member!!!!

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Looks like the entries have died off, so thinking of drawing the winner today. Sound good?


----------



## kimcfadd

Just can't wait!! And the winner is.................LIZZYBORDEN!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## kimcfadd

Thanks to everyone that made a donation to Verse 13!!


----------



## chinclub

Congratulations Lizzyborden!!!


----------



## lizzyborden

All I can think of to say is WOW! Thanks kimcfadd! I'll be stalking the mailbox for sure! 

Many thanks to everyone else who entered and helped Mike and Holly. Really glad to hear that Holly is doing better.


----------



## kimcfadd

Lizzyborden,

Don't forget to PM me your shipping address!!

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## lizzyborden

Just wanted to post and say thanks again to kimcfadd! The Lazer Vortex is awesome!  I'm trying to get some video of it in action, but having lighting issues with my camera. 

Here's a few pics of my prize:









The unit itself









Closeup of my special edition









Look at the padding inside of the box! The unit itself was securely wrapped in bubble wrap and placed inside of the box. This is the most 
carefully and securely packaged item I have ever received! All parts were labeled and easy to understand. 

Now the hard part will be deciding where and how I'll use this in our haunt. I have several ideas, just haven't made the final decision.


----------



## chinclub

Very nice! Congrats again on winning and a big thank you to kimcfadd for having the contest. It was fun.


----------



## Verse 13

I'm sorry it has taken so long to make any kind of response to this thread, but I am totally compelled to express my deep gratitude for everyone involved in this. The giveaway was such a great and generous idea. Thank you to everyone who donated, and a big thank you to kimcfadd!!!


----------

